#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Nanostation2

## maxwfc

Ola galera do Under.
Venho falar da experiência de usar nanostation2, montei um ring com seis nanos2 
Polarização alternadas e canais impares, e uma Switch 3Com Baseline Super Stack 3 bem o que se pode falar delas é da facilidade de montagem e configurações. Mas consegui um bom alcance com elas, tenho cliente a uma distancia de 2,8 Km com apenas kit cliente simples antena, cabo e mini-pci Ralink, 93% sinal, e já consegui também em teste em uma distância de 4,4 Km da mesma forma com 22% sinal
O intuito de eu estar usando elas como AP é apenas para testes, e estou tendo ótimos resultados. Próximo passo e testar elas com Mikrotik, já que as mesmas não tem controle de banda pena...!!! deixa-las em bridge sendo controladas pelo MK.
Deixo aqui minha satisfação com as nanos2 sem problemas, apesar de estar montando o server com Mk , 3 setorial 120º hyperlink, RB600 e Ubiquiti (SR5) Mini-PCI Card, pesoal por favor deem opinião sobre estes equipamentos  pois as antenas e a BR eu ja tenho estou na duvida de qual cartão comprar. Grato.

----------


## gladstony

> Ola galera do Under.
> Venho falar da experiência de usar nanostation2, montei um ring com seis nanos2 
> Polarização alternadas e canais impares, e uma Switch 3Com Baseline Super Stack 3 bem o que se pode falar delas é da facilidade de montagem e configurações. Mas consegui um bom alcance com elas, tenho cliente a uma distancia de 2,8 Km com apenas kit cliente simples antena, cabo e mini-pci Ralink, 93% sinal, e já consegui também em teste em uma distância de 4,4 Km da mesma forma com 22% sinal
> O intuito de eu estar usando elas como AP é apenas para testes, e estou tendo ótimos resultados. Próximo passo e testar elas com Mikrotik, já que as mesmas não tem controle de banda pena...!!! deixa-las em bridge sendo controladas pelo MK.
> Deixo aqui minha satisfação com as nanos2 sem problemas, apesar de estar montando o server com Mk , 3 setorial 120º hyperlink, RB600 e Ubiquiti (SR5) Mini-PCI Card, pesoal por favor deem opinião sobre estes equipamentos  pois as antenas e a BR eu ja tenho estou na duvida de qual cartão comprar. Grato.


Voce esta usando as NS2 sem MK? então como vc faz controle de banda?
Voce comentou sobre sinal... então pergunto: quantos clientes voce atende com cada NS2 é que banda tem os clientes?

Abraço.

----------


## aka2005

Amigo, qual os seus planos pra cleinte? so pra mim ter uma ideia de qto se ta passando de kbps, nos nanos... obrigado.

----------


## Gustavinho

Interessante isso.....mais também gostaria de saber o mesmo que o nosso amigo gladstony postou..

Vou acompanhar...vlww

----------


## maxwfc

[QUOTE=gladstony;394405]Voce esta usando as NS2 sem MK? então como vc faz controle de banda?
Voce comentou sobre sinal... então pergunto: quantos clientes voce atende com cada NS2 é que banda tem os clientes?

Abraço.

Ola, sim como falei as nanos só esta repassando o sinal, meu próximo passo e coloca-las com MK para gerencia-las fazer controle de banda .
Por se tratar de 6 antenas os clientes se conectam simultaneamente, estou com 20 clientes a principio e nos clientes eu deixei canal automatico pois nas Ralink elas conseguem enxergar mais de 2 antenas então eles se conectam onde estiver mais forte o sinal. Então depois que eu colocar o Mikrotik ai sim farei gerenciamento com cada antena x cliente; Abraços!

----------


## gladstony

[quote=maxwfc;394499]


> Voce esta usando as NS2 sem MK? então como vc faz controle de banda?
> Voce comentou sobre sinal... então pergunto: quantos clientes voce atende com cada NS2 é que banda tem os clientes?
> 
> Abraço.
> 
> Ola, sim como falei as nanos só esta repassando o sinal, meu próximo passo e coloca-las com MK para gerencia-las fazer controle de banda .
> Por se tratar de 6 antenas os clientes se conectam simultaneamente, estou com 20 clientes a principio e nos clientes eu deixei canal automatico pois nas Ralink elas conseguem enxergar mais de 2 antenas então eles se conectam onde estiver mais forte o sinal. Então depois que eu colocar o Mikrotik ai sim farei gerenciamento com cada antena x cliente; Abraços!


Se a NS2 ta só repassando sinal aimgo... o que voce usa pra controlar... ja que ainda não usa Mikrotik.

Voce esta usando SSID iguais pra todas 6 NS2?

Voce usa em polarização alternadas e mesmo assim seus clientes conseguem pegar a o sinal de ambas em polarização diferentes?

Abraço.

----------


## maxwfc

É isso msm uso SSid iguais em todas nanos com polarização alternada, o bom é que ela tem um sistema de imunização de ruido, e não faz muita sombra.
Valeu, Abraços.

----------


## gladstony

> É isso msm uso SSid iguais em todas nanos com polarização alternada, o bom é que ela tem um sistema de imunização de ruido, e não faz muita sombra.
> Valeu, Abraços.


Posso dá uma olhada na sua aplicação?

----------


## maxwfc

> Posso dá uma olhada na sua aplicação?


 OPa pode sim.

----------


## gladstony

> OPa pode sim.



Te passei msn por MP.

----------


## maxwfc

> Amigo, qual os seus planos pra cleinte? so pra mim ter uma ideia de qto se ta passando de kbps, nos nanos... obrigado.


 Ola amigo, o sinal esta sendo todo repassado pois isto foi um teste q fiz com as nanos, o próximo passo é colocar no MIKROTIK para poder asssim gerenciar as antenas e os clientes assim como controle de banda, pois foi a unica coisa que faltou nestas antenas, muito boas por sinal
Abraços.

----------


## j34nsch

pessoal tambem estou usando o ns2 para distribuir sinal, olha a minha tabela de clientes associados em anexo

ele esta configurado em bridge e estou usando sem antena externa, tenho ele conectado em uma RB493ah, a maioria dos clientes é plano entre 200k a 400k, e tem uma lan-house que usa direto 512k

até agora ta tudo bem, ele esta mais a fim de teste, pois os meus xr2 tinha queimado com a rb e tava sem nada para colocar no lugar, ai tinha o nano2 no estoque, esta melhor do que eu imaginava, to até pensando em deixar ele lá e guardar a painel rs

t+ amigo

----------


## aka2005

CAracas, excelente o nivel d sinal.... se tem muita poluiçao de concorrencia ai amigo??? o pessoal me falo muito desses nanos, nas outras firmas nossas estamos usando, mas gosto de testar pessoalmente o equipamento pra ter uma boa ideia.

----------


## lipeiori

> pessoal tambem estou usando o ns2 para distribuir sinal, olha a minha tabela de clientes associados em anexo
> 
> ele esta configurado em bridge e estou usando sem antena externa, tenho ele conectado em uma RB493ah, a maioria dos clientes é plano entre 200k a 400k, e tem uma lan-house que usa direto 512k
> 
> até agora ta tudo bem, ele esta mais a fim de teste, pois os meus xr2 tinha queimado com a rb e tava sem nada para colocar no lugar, ai tinha o nano2 no estoque, esta melhor do que eu imaginava, to até pensando em deixar ele lá e guardar a painel rs
> 
> t+ amigo


Muito bom, e tem gente que cisma que ele não aguenta nem 10 online.

----------


## gladstony

> pessoal tambem estou usando o ns2 para distribuir sinal, olha a minha tabela de clientes associados em anexo
> 
> ele esta configurado em bridge e estou usando sem antena externa, tenho ele conectado em uma RB493ah, a maioria dos clientes é plano entre 200k a 400k, e tem uma lan-house que usa direto 512k
> 
> até agora ta tudo bem, ele esta mais a fim de teste, pois os meus xr2 tinha queimado com a rb e tava sem nada para colocar no lugar, ai tinha o nano2 no estoque, esta melhor do que eu imaginava, to até pensando em deixar ele lá e guardar a painel rs
> 
> t+ amigo



Amigo, qual a distancia de seus clientes?

----------


## lipeiori

Esse MAC 00:4F:6A é de qual fabricante? Ele não consta no site do IEEE.

----------


## gladstony

> Esse MAC 00:4F:6A é de qual fabricante? Ele não consta no site do IEEE.



Esta abreviado amigo

----------


## lipeiori

> Esta abreviado amigo


???

Mas é só os 3 primeiros octetos que contam.

----------


## gladstony

> ???
> 
> Mas é só os 3 primeiros octetos que contam.


Desculpa amigo, não sabia... sou um aprendiz...

----------


## lipeiori

> Desculpa amigo, não sabia... sou um aprendiz...


 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Top:

----------


## Gustavinho

Poww show de bola mesmo eim....só queria saber mais sobre esse lance de deixar elas com o mesmo SSID.

Neste caso o amigo esta usando sem criptografia a rede???

vlw

----------


## maxwfc

> pessoal tambem estou usando o ns2 para distribuir sinal, olha a minha tabela de clientes associados em anexo
> 
> ele esta configurado em bridge e estou usando sem antena externa, tenho ele conectado em uma RB493ah, a maioria dos clientes é plano entre 200k a 400k, e tem uma lan-house que usa direto 512k
> 
> até agora ta tudo bem, ele esta mais a fim de teste, pois os meus xr2 tinha queimado com a rb e tava sem nada para colocar no lugar, ai tinha o nano2 no estoque, esta melhor do que eu imaginava, to até pensando em deixar ele lá e guardar a painel rs
> 
> t+ amigo


 Ola amigo.
gostei show de bola, então.... meu proximo teste era colocalas no MK em PC AP, mas as nanos em que configuração vc deixou :
ponto de acesso msm?

----------


## maxwfc

amigo outra pergunta....
o ssid como fica no Mikrotik,
pois da forma que eu coloquei de primeiro ficou aparecendo os 6 
valeu obrigado!!

----------


## 1929

> pessoal tambem estou usando o ns2 para distribuir sinal, olha a minha tabela de clientes associados em anexo
> 
> ele esta configurado em bridge e estou usando sem antena externa, tenho ele conectado em uma RB493ah, a maioria dos clientes é plano entre 200k a 400k, e tem uma lan-house que usa direto 512k
> 
> até agora ta tudo bem, ele esta mais a fim de teste, pois os meus xr2 tinha queimado com a rb e tava sem nada para colocar no lugar, ai tinha o nano2 no estoque, esta melhor do que eu imaginava, to até pensando em deixar ele lá e guardar a painel rs
> 
> t+ amigo


Beleza, e gostei principalmente do noise. Quietinho, quietinho. Já tinha lido alguma coisa que eles teriam algorrítmos para ajudar nisso.

Só um detalhe, se voce encontrou problema com porta Lan que queima fácil. É verdade? ou Mito? Se acontece, porque será?

----------


## 1929

gozado mesmo Lipeiori.

Fui olhar só por curiosidade e não consta na listagem aa IEEE este MAC 004F6A.
Será fabricante novo?
Amigo, este MAC corresponte a que marca de AP?

----------


## j34nsch

> CAracas, excelente o nivel d sinal.... se tem muita poluiçao de concorrencia ai amigo??? o pessoal me falo muito desses nanos, nas outras firmas nossas estamos usando, mas gosto de testar pessoalmente o equipamento pra ter uma boa ideia.


nesse local tem 4 torres 2 são minhas, não tenho problemas de interferencia muito grave, pois não ficamos mudando de canal, tanto eu quanto a concorrencia, assim fica bom para todos

----------


## j34nsch

> Amigo, qual a distancia de seus clientes?



nesse nano tenho cliente a até 4,5 km, o que tiver mais longe coloco na painel

----------


## j34nsch

> Esse MAC 00:4F:6A é de qual fabricante? Ele não consta no site do IEEE.



essa é uma Air Live WT-2000PCI

coloco em clientes, vem direto da Flytec Computers

----------


## j34nsch

> Beleza, e gostei principalmente do noise. Quietinho, quietinho. Já tinha lido alguma coisa que eles teriam algorrítmos para ajudar nisso.
> 
> Só um detalhe, se voce encontrou problema com porta Lan que queima fácil. É verdade? ou Mito? Se acontece, porque será?



amigo até agora não aconteceu isso comigo, tenho faz tempo nano em clientes to tipo empresa com mais de 512k e nunca mais ouvi falar deles, rsrsr, o suporte em tais clientes é praticamente zero

----------


## j34nsch

> Ola amigo.
> gostei show de bola, então.... meu proximo teste era colocalas no MK em PC AP, mas as nanos em que configuração vc deixou :
> ponto de acesso msm?



amigo como vc pediu e o pessoal tb esta comentando eu to postando as configs do meu nano, lembrando que a versão ques estou usando é XS2.ar2316.v3.3.2.4257.090214.1451

as aintigas o wds não funciona legal

----------


## 1929

Uma das coisas que se diferencia nos Nano é o "Noise Immunity" que aparece lá na foto 4.
É uma mão na roda.

----------


## j34nsch

> Uma das coisas que se diferencia nos Nano é o "Noise Immunity" que aparece lá na foto 4.
> É uma mão na roda.


 
realmente ajuda mesmo, outra coisa é o "*Algoritmo da velocidade"* nele vc pode definir em EWMA, otimista ou conservador

----------


## 1929

> realmente ajuda mesmo, outra coisa é o "*Algoritmo da velocidade"* nele vc pode definir em EWMA, otimista ou conservador


Não sabia disto.
Com é mesmo este mecanismo na prática?

Eu estou para comprar alguns e estou na dúvida. Pensei tambáem nos EOC-2610.
Mas não acho para comprar com homologação. Vai chegar e não chega nunca. Até segunda ainda aguento depois tenho que escolher ou nano ou engenius

----------


## lipeiori

Alguém que já usou NS2 com antena externa pode me dizer se existem mesmo a tal perda de 3dB?

To com medo disso, vou usar em 100mW pra compensar.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> essa é uma Air Live WT-2000PCI
> 
> coloco em clientes, vem direto da Flytec Computers


Como vc faz para fazer compras nessa Flytec , eles postam para o Brasil?

----------


## Gustavinho

hahaha nossa por acaso sao a mesma empresa????????

Excell InformÃ¡tica

----------


## lipeiori

> gozado mesmo Lipeiori.
> 
> Fui olhar só por curiosidade e não consta na listagem aa IEEE este MAC 004F6A.
> Será fabricante novo?
> Amigo, este MAC corresponte a que marca de AP?


Eu já tinha lido em algum lugar que era da Ovislink, mas ta ai a confirmação.

----------


## Gustavinho

> Uma das coisas que se diferencia nos Nano é o "Noise Immunity" que aparece lá na foto 4.
> É uma mão na roda.


1929 o que ele faz?

----------


## lipeiori

Noise Immunity - this option increases the robustness of the device to operate in the presence of noise disturbance which is usually generated by external 802.11 traffic sources, channel hopping signals and other interferers.

Imunidade à ruídos - essa opção aumenta a robustez do dispositivo para funcionar com a presença de ruídos que normalmente é gerada por fontes externas de tráfego 802.11, canal salto (?) e outros sinais interferentes.

----------


## 1929

> hahaha nossa por acaso sao a mesma empresa????????
> 
> Excell InformÃ¡tica


Tem duas Flytec. Uma na Flórida e outro em Cidade do leste no Paraguai. As duas vendem Ubiquit.
Não sei dizer se são as mesmas, mas acredito que sim.
Já a Excell é outra.

----------


## fssfilipe

Galera do Under, fiquei com uma Dúvida, em minha rede tenho 2 pontos wireless (Um que vai da empresa até minha casa e outro que faz um hotspot em uma praça aqui na cidade.) que usam um ap-bridge para conexão (Isso é da minha empresa) eles se conectam por uma omni e um cartão ubiquiti xr2, eu poderia simplesmente trocar os AP's que usamos nesses dois pontos por um nanostation e continuar tudo normalmente?

----------


## maxwfc

> Galera do Under, fiquei com uma Dúvida, em minha rede tenho 2 pontos wireless (Um que vai da empresa até minha casa e outro que faz um hotspot em uma praça aqui na cidade.) que usam um ap-bridge para conexão (Isso é da minha empresa) eles se conectam por uma omni e um cartão ubiquiti xr2, eu poderia simplesmente trocar os AP's que usamos nesses dois pontos por um nanostation e continuar tudo normalmente?



Ola amigo, sem duvidas pode trocar por nano´s e coloca-las em AP+WDS que o sinal entre as duas se comunicando e melhor ainda, mas tem um porem o sinal vai ser o msm que vc ja tem pois as nanos não fazem controle de banda.
Valeu, abraços.

----------


## maxwfc

> Tem duas Flytec. Uma na Flórida e outro em Cidade do leste no Paraguai. As duas vendem Ubiquit.
> Não sei dizer se são as mesmas, mas acredito que sim.
> Já a Excell é outra.



AS NANO2 que eu comprei veio da Flytec, só que eles não dão garantia das antenas...
Valeu.

----------


## bjaraujo

> amigo como vc pediu e o pessoal tb esta comentando eu to postando as configs do meu nano, lembrando que a versão ques estou usando é XS2.ar2316.v3.3.2.4257.090214.1451
> 
> as aintigas o wds não funciona legal


Se eu deixar os dois como AP WDS funcionam como bridge e ambos transmitem?

----------


## 1929

> ....
> mas tem um porem o sinal vai ser o msm que vc ja tem pois as nanos não fazem controle de banda.
> Valeu, abraços.


Não entendi bem o que você quiz dizer.
O sinal não tem nada a ver com o controle de banda, que eu saiba.

----------


## maxwfc

> Se eu deixar os dois como AP WDS funcionam como bridge e ambos transmitem?


Ola, sim normalmente e melhor por ser as 2 nanos, valeu!

----------


## maxwfc

> Não entendi bem o que você quiz dizer.
> O sinal não tem nada a ver com o controle de banda, que eu saiba.


Ola, sim o sinal não tem nada haver mesmo correto, o que eu quis dizer é que a velocidade que vc estiver nas NANOS ela vai repassar total pois as NANOS não fazem controle de banda a não ser que elas sejam gerenciadas pelo Mikrotik.... espero ter ajudado.
Valeu, abraços.

----------


## shimon

> essa é uma Air Live WT-2000PCI
> 
> coloco em clientes, vem direto da Flytec Computers


 
amigo como vc compro com eles????...eles entregao no brasil????

----------


## telworld

PESSOAL BOA NOITE
COMPREI 6 NANO STATION ,MAS AO CONFIGURAR ATE ENTAO TUDO TRAQUILO MAS QUANDO MANDEI ELE CONECTAR COM Ap Router Wr-254 QUE MANDA SINAL NADA FEITO NAO CONVERSOU ENTRE ELES O QUE PODE SER? 

FICA CO DEUS E UM OTIMO FIM DE SEMANA

----------


## telworld

> Como vc faz para fazer compras nessa Flytec , eles postam para o Brasil?


AMIGO A FLYTEC NAO FAZ ETREGA NO BRASIL...
SE VOCE QUIZER TEM QUE BUSCAR OU PEDIR ALGUEM PRA TRAZER
COMPREI 6 UNIDADES MAS TIVE QUE PEDIR UMA PESSOA PRA TRZER PRA MIM

----------


## maxwfc

> amigo como vc compro com eles????...eles entregao no brasil????


Ola
companheiro eu tenho um amigo que compra direto do PY, e é os freteiros que trazem a mercadoria, o bom é que a gente só paga qnd chega, e se eles perderem a mercadoria é problema deles(as)....os mula.

----------


## Gustavinho

Uma duvida.....

Se eu fizer um "Ring" tanto com Nano *2* e com Nano *5*.....eh bom deixalas com uma distancia boa uma da outra ou não ha problema em deixa-las juntas???

Pois estou montando um Pop onde vou precisar colocar 3 Nano 5 e....2 Nano 2

----------


## maxwfc

> Uma duvida.....
> 
> Se eu fizer um "Ring" tanto com Nano *2* e com Nano *5*.....eh bom deixalas com uma distancia boa uma da outra ou não ha problema em deixa-las juntas???
> 
> Pois estou montando um Pop onde vou precisar colocar 3 Nano 5 e....2 Nano 2


Ola, Amigo, não hà problema algum em deixa-las juntas ja pelo recursos que nelas existem
O que eu fiz foi o seguinte, um ring com distancia de 1M de costas de uma para outra e com 52cm de lateral, já as configurações ficaran assim;
canal 1 polarização vertical, canal 3 polarização horizontal...,portanto => 1V-3H-5V-7H-9V-11H 
Apos ter feito isto, ativa o imunizador de ruidos que elas ficam show de bola, ai usar do mode em que vc quiser, espero ter ajudado e qualquer coisa é so?
Valeu abraços. :Embarassed:

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> Ola, Amigo, não hà problema algum em deixa-las juntas ja pelo recursos que nelas existem
> O que eu fiz foi o seguinte, um ring com distancia de 1M de costas de uma para outra e com 52cm de lateral, já as configurações ficaran assim;
> canal 1 polarização vertical, canal 3 polarização horizontal...,portanto => 1V-3H-5V-7H-9V-11H 
> Apos ter feito isto, ativa o imunizador de ruidos que elas ficam show de bola, ai usar do mode em que vc quiser, espero ter ajudado e qualquer coisa é so?
> Valeu abraços.


Como vc vai fazer para saber no cliente 2,4 se ficara melhor o horizontal ou vertical, será necessario inverter a antena no cliente. Não acha um pouco arriscado isso se precisar trocar os nanos depois por setoriais. Num sei acho que eu não faria.

----------


## Gustavinho

> Ola, Amigo, não hà problema algum em deixa-las juntas ja pelo recursos que nelas existem
> O que eu fiz foi o seguinte, um ring com distancia de 1M de costas de uma para outra e com 52cm de lateral, já as configurações ficaran assim;
> canal 1 polarização vertical, canal 3 polarização horizontal...,portanto => 1V-3H-5V-7H-9V-11H 
> Apos ter feito isto, ativa o imunizador de ruidos que elas ficam show de bola, ai usar do mode em que vc quiser, espero ter ajudado e qualquer coisa é so?
> Valeu abraços.


 
Boaa vlw....mais me diga...1 metro de costas uma da outra não seria muita coisa??? pois eu tenho fotos de Rings aqui de Nano e Canopy que elas ficam no maximo com 30cm.

E tipo no seu caso ai....voce ta usando elas sem criptografia?? pois eu vi que seus clientes alternam de antena para se conectar.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Esse aqui.....aqui onde moro tem uma empresa que só trabalha assim com array e fica bom pra caramba.

----------


## Gustavinho

Exatamente isso fernando....acho que nao da 30cm de distancia uma da outra neh!?!?!

----------


## tiagomes

> Posso dá uma olhada na sua aplicação?


Será que posso dar uma olhada tambem...
Achei interessante

----------


## 1929

Taí nestas fotos Fernando um bom exemplo de uso de torre telescópica que pode ser implantado.
Com até 6 metros e tubo grosso como esse da foto deve ficar muito bom . e não vai balançar porque é pouca altura.
Gostei desta ideia da foto.
E quanto a distancia entre rádios, se derem uma olhada no site da hyperlink, tem array com antenas praticamente encostadas uma na outra.

----------


## 1929

> Esse aqui.....aqui onde moro tem uma empresa que só trabalha assim com array e fica bom pra caramba.


Este suporte para os Nano, eles mesmo que fabricam? 

Tem algumas coisas neste suporte que não deu para entender bem para que serve mas vi que tem um recurso para inclinar os rádios.
Só não entendi aquela superfície onde encosta o Nano.

----------


## tiagomes

> Ola galera do Under.
> Venho falar da experiência de usar nanostation2, montei um ring com seis nanos2 
> Polarização alternadas e canais impares, e uma Switch 3Com Baseline Super Stack 3 bem o que se pode falar delas é da facilidade de montagem e configurações. Mas consegui um bom alcance com elas, tenho cliente a uma distancia de 2,8 Km com apenas kit cliente simples antena, cabo e mini-pci Ralink, 93% sinal, e já consegui também em teste em uma distância de 4,4 Km da mesma forma com 22% sinal
> O intuito de eu estar usando elas como AP é apenas para testes, e estou tendo ótimos resultados. Próximo passo e testar elas com Mikrotik, já que as mesmas não tem controle de banda pena...!!! deixa-las em bridge sendo controladas pelo MK.
> Deixo aqui minha satisfação com as nanos2 sem problemas, apesar de estar montando o server com Mk , 3 setorial 120º hyperlink, RB600 e Ubiquiti (SR5) Mini-PCI Card, pesoal por favor deem opinião sobre estes equipamentos  pois as antenas e a BR eu ja tenho estou na duvida de qual cartão comprar. Grato.




Podes postar ai uma imagem do teu ring.
obrigado

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> Este suporte para os Nano, eles mesmo que fabricam? 
> 
> Tem algumas coisas neste suporte que não deu para entender bem para que serve mas vi que tem um recurso para inclinar os rádios.
> Só não entendi aquela superfície onde encosta o Nano.


 
Então carlos, o unico problema é que esse suporte é exclusivo para Canopy pq é feito para uma empresa que trabalha só com Canopi tanto no pop como no cliente. Esse fabricante de são paulo ta desenvolvendo uma serie de produtos para nano, tanto o array, tanto o suporte do cliente com tilt quanto a parabola para nano para clientes mais longes. Mas ainda não ta pronto. Assim que tiver vou pedir a autorização dele para postar aqui o endereço para que possamos comprar soluções prontas e praticas. Com o suporte dele para nano vc instala no cliente usando apenas a furadeira com uma broca e uma chave 11 mm apenas e a instalação fica absurdamente rápida.

----------


## maxwfc

> Como vc vai fazer para saber no cliente 2,4 se ficara melhor o horizontal ou vertical, será necessario inverter a antena no cliente. Não acha um pouco arriscado isso se precisar trocar os nanos depois por setoriais. Num sei acho que eu não faria.


Ola Fernando, na logica vc tem razão mas como eu disse elas estão apenas repassando sinal pois este foi mo metodo que melhor encontrei pra uma não iterferir na outra, meu e ficou show de bola,e nos clientes eles enchergam até 3 antenas, então a mini pci vai se conectar onde o sinal for melhor,
Esta semana estarei colocando elas no MIKROTIK todas em Bridge sendo gerenciadas no MK, dai mudara toda a configuração para as antenas, depois eu post falando os resultados..., mas até aonde eu cheguei com elas estou muito satisfeito.
Valeu abraços.

----------


## maxwfc

> Boaa vlw....mais me diga...1 metro de costas uma da outra não seria muita coisa??? pois eu tenho fotos de Rings aqui de Nano e Canopy que elas ficam no maximo com 30cm.
> 
> E tipo no seu caso ai....voce ta usando elas sem criptografia?? pois eu vi que seus clientes alternam de antena para se conectar.


Ola Gustavo, o fato de montar um Ring desta forma foi uma ideia minha, mas nada impede que vc monte da forma que achar melhor.

A minha rede esta criptografada sim, pois todas as antenas estão com a msm senha, e divido os clientes enchergarem mais de uma antena eles se conectam onde tiver melhor o sinal... blza.

Valeu abraços.

----------


## Gustavinho

> Ola Gustavo, o fato de montar um Ring desta forma foi uma ideia minha, mas nada impede que vc monte da forma que achar melhor.
> 
> A minha rede esta criptografada sim, pois todas as antenas estão com a msm senha, e divido os clientes enchergarem mais de uma antena eles se conectam onde tiver melhor o sinal... blza.
> 
> Valeu abraços.


Humm entendi...então no caso você escolhe umas das antenas e conecta ou elas ficam alternando a cada melhor sinal??

----------


## maxwfc

> Humm entendi...então no caso você escolhe umas das antenas e conecta ou elas ficam alternando a cada melhor sinal??


É isso ai Gustavo. isso mesmo... :Embarassed:

----------


## maxwfc

> Podes postar ai uma imagem do teu ring.
> obrigado


Ola Tiago, não estou conseguindo anexar a imagem, mas troquei meu avatar que é meu ring da uma olhada ai, se vc quiser ver em tamanho real me passa seu email pra eu mandar pra vc, valeu.
Abraços.

----------


## Gustavinho

> É isso ai Gustavo. isso mesmo...


Então elas alternam automaticamente sempre pra que ta com melhor sinal?


_*Pra anexar a img clica em responder e depois no "Clips"_


vlw cara

----------


## 1929

> Então elas alternam automaticamente sempre pra que ta com melhor sinal?
> 
> 
> _*Pra anexar a img clica em responder e depois no "Clips"_
> 
> 
> vlw cara


Nestes casos, o importante é que o sinal não fique oscilando porque senão muda toda hora no cliente. E não sei porque, tem rádios que ficam subindo e descendo o sinal, pouco mas ficam. Outros ficam paradinhos. Porquê isso?

----------


## maxwfc

> Nestes casos, o importante é que o sinal não fique oscilando porque senão muda toda hora no cliente. E não sei porque, tem rádios que ficam subindo e descendo o sinal, pouco mas ficam. Outros ficam paradinhos. Porquê isso?


Ola 1929, o interessante é que nas nanos eles não oscilam o sinal, apenas no cliente qnd ele ligar o PC a Ralink vai direto onde o sinal está mais forte.

----------


## maxwfc

> Podes postar ai uma imagem do teu ring.
> obrigado

----------


## 1929

> Ola 1929, o interessante é que nas nanos eles não oscilam o sinal, apenas no cliente qnd ele ligar o PC a Ralink vai direto onde o sinal está mais forte.


Ah! entendi. É que o Nano já é outro padrão.
Nestes radinhos 8186 o sinal fica oscilando e aí fica toda hora trocando.
Mas no teu caso, depois que conecta não troca mais, pois os Nanos ficam cravados no mesmo sinal sempre.

----------


## lipeiori

Chipset Atheros é mt bom, tem uma sensibilidade mt boa... os 8186 são meio ruinzinhos nesse quesito.

Enquanto o NS2 tem -92dBm @ 11Mbps os radios com 8186 tem -80 ~ -82 por ai.

----------


## 1929

> Chipset Atheros é mt bom, tem uma sensibilidade mt boa... os 8186 são meio ruinzinhos nesse quesito.
> 
> Enquanto o NS2 tem -92dBm @ 11Mbps os radios com 8186 tem -80 ~ -82 por ai.


Já que tu citou Atheros, me lembrei de uma coisa: Alguém já experimentou os APs da Intelbrás, para cliente? Eles são Atheros. Chipset AR2317 e AR2318

----------


## Gustavinho

Nossa que bacana cara...não sabia que dava pra deixar com que os clientes alternacem de antena automaticamente...isso ajudaria bastante caso algum cliente estivesse conectado em uma antena e na mesma fosse preciso fazer uma manutenção.

Assim ele pularia para a outra.

Pra fazer isso basta deixar com mesmo SSID em todas?

----------


## lipeiori

> Já que tu citou Atheros, me lembrei de uma coisa: Alguém já experimentou os APs da Intelbrás, para cliente? Eles são Atheros. Chipset AR2317 e AR2318


Esse eu nunca usei, mas o TP-Link TL-WA601G e o WA-501G são muito bons tanto como cliente como para AP.

----------


## braw

> Nossa que bacana cara...não sabia que dava pra deixar com que os clientes alternacem de antena automaticamente...isso ajudaria bastante caso algum cliente estivesse conectado em uma antena e na mesma fosse preciso fazer uma manutenção.
> 
> Assim ele pularia para a outra.
> 
> Pra fazer isso basta deixar com mesmo SSID em todas?


na verdade esses chips ralink fazem isso mesmo se o ssid for dif, em alguns casos ajuda mas em outros atrapalha... mas a pergunta q nao quer calar, quantos clientes simultaneos cada nano suporta e qual taxa media de transf. teria cada cliente, pq eu acho q essa e o principal questionamento dos donos de provedores, para otimizar ao maximo cada POP.

----------


## maxwfc

> Nossa que bacana cara...não sabia que dava pra deixar com que os clientes alternacem de antena automaticamente...isso ajudaria bastante caso algum cliente estivesse conectado em uma antena e na mesma fosse preciso fazer uma manutenção.
> 
> Assim ele pularia para a outra.
> 
> Pra fazer isso basta deixar com mesmo SSID em todas?



Opa, é desta forma em que deixei as nanos com o msm ssid e mesma senha então se eu precisar fazer manutenção em alguma o cliente automaticamente procura o outro ssid.


Outra coisa, agora eu coloquei as gerenciadas pelo MIkrotik, cara ficou muito bom, agora posso gerenciar meus clientes e principalmente fazer controle de banda.

----------


## Gustavinho

> Opa, é desta forma em que deixei as nanos com o msm ssid e mesma senha então se eu precisar fazer manutenção em alguma o cliente automaticamente procura o outro ssid.
> 
> 
> Outra coisa, agora eu coloquei as gerenciadas pelo MIkrotik, cara ficou muito bom, agora posso gerenciar meus clientes e principalmente fazer controle de banda.


 
Show de bola....então nao é necessario fazer nada a mais nas Nanos do que colocar o mesmo SSID e senha neh?!?!?

----------


## tiagomes

ja comecei a fazer o meu ring... amanha ja devo ter pronto.

Agora pedia uma opnião, tou pensando em fazer um com as Power Station, quantas seria necessario, acham que iria funcionar tambem...

Acho elas muito boas

----------


## lipeiori

powerstation não tem antena, melhor usar ns2 mesmo.

----------


## Gustavinho

Também ja comecei a desenhar um projeto de Ring de Nano.

Postem imagens quem tiver, pois sempre será de grande ajuda aqui para o pessoal...

_Créditos também ao amigo FernandodeDeus que forneceu aquele modelo de Ring._

----------


## tiagomes

> powerstation não tem antena, melhor usar ns2 mesmo.


Tem sim antena...
Pode ver ai http://www.ubnt.com/downloads/ps2_datasheet.pdf

Que me dizem, como ficaria com powerstation...

----------


## 1929

> Tem sim antena...
> Pode ver ai http://www.ubnt.com/downloads/ps2_datasheet.pdf
> 
> Que me dizem, como ficaria com powerstation...


(BaseStation Antenna Dependent)

----------


## tiagomes

> (BaseStation Antenna Dependent)


Integrated 17dBi Dual Polarity Panel Antenna
Integrated 18dBi Vertical Polarity Panel Antenna

----------


## 1929

> Integrated 17dBi Dual Polarity Panel Antenna
> Integrated 18dBi Vertical Polarity Panel Antenna


Novidade para mim. Valeu.
Realmente agora tem versão com antena integrada. Está na pagina 2 do pdf.
Este era um grande problema pelo qual o power station não estava caindo no gosto.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> Já que tu citou Atheros, me lembrei de uma coisa: Alguém já experimentou os APs da Intelbrás, para cliente? Eles são Atheros. Chipset AR2317 e AR2318


 
Cara a coisa mais dificil aqui na minha cidade é achar um ap cliente e esse eu acho que tem aqui. Sabe o modelo dele?

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> Também ja comecei a desenhar um projeto de Ring de Nano.
> 
> Postem imagens quem tiver, pois sempre será de grande ajuda aqui para o pessoal...
> 
> _Créditos também ao amigo FernandodeDeus que forneceu aquele modelo de Ring._


 
O certo seria entrarmos em contato e mostrar interesse para ver se eles desenvolvem pra Nano.

----------


## Gustavinho

Realmente fernando.....mais acho que se tivessemos as medidas utilizadas ja seria de grande ajuda...por que ai fica facil apresentar para um serralheiro.

vlwww

----------


## Gustavinho

> ja comecei a fazer o meu ring... amanha ja devo ter pronto.
> 
> Agora pedia uma opnião, tou pensando em fazer um com as Power Station, quantas seria necessario, acham que iria funcionar tambem...
> 
> Acho elas muito boas


Amigo as Power Station chegam ser melhores que as Nano 5 ?...

----------


## 1929

> Cara a coisa mais dificil aqui na minha cidade é achar um ap cliente e esse eu acho que tem aqui. Sabe o modelo dele?


O chipset usado no WRS240E é o Atheros – AR2318 e no WRG 240E é o Atheros – AR2317 .

Tem mais detalhes no site da Intelbrás.

E na mude.com.br dois meses atrás teve uma promoção por 98,00. Estou no aguardo para ver se volta a promoção, porque no site da Intelbras está por muito mais.

Comprei um no Mercado Livre só para ver como se comporta. Mas não chegou ainda.

----------


## lipeiori

> Tem sim antena...
> Pode ver ai http://www.ubnt.com/downloads/ps2_datasheet.pdf
> 
> Que me dizem, como ficaria com powerstation...


Agora tem... mas a antena é de 18 graus, a do NS2 é de 60 graus.

----------


## Gustavinho

Galera olha que massa esse suporte....esta com a Enegenios mais serve pra nano tmbm.

----------


## tiagomes

> Amigo as Power Station chegam ser melhores que as Nano 5 ?...


as powerstations tem duas versões a 2,4ghz e a 5ghz, quando a serem melhores que as nano, sim sem duvida começando logo pela antena que faz 17 dbi

----------


## lipeiori

Melhor como se a antena só irradia pra 18°??

----------


## 1929

> Melhor como se a antena só irradia pra 18°??


Só fica melhor se for ponto a ponto, pelo ângulo.
Mas quem precisa de homologação, pode esquecer o powerstation.
A propósito, sabe porque o outro modelo é chamado de loco?

----------


## filzek

(Propaganda é nos classificados)

----------


## tiagomes

> Melhor como se a antena só irradia pra 18°??


só irradia para 18º mas começa por tem uma antena de 17dbi... so por ai ja acho melhor... e pelo que me disseram no suport da ubiquiti é melhor
o unico defeito mesmo é so ter 18º

----------


## tiagomes

amigostou com uma duvida... para fazer o ring nao havia de ter ums medidas corretas... ou posso fazer qualquer medida...
acho que nao foto que foi aqui postada a distancia entre eles era muita mesmo...

alguem tem mais informação sobre isso

----------


## 1929

> só irradia para 18º mas começa por tem uma antena de 17dbi... so por ai ja acho melhor... e pelo que me disseram no suport da ubiquiti é melhor
> o unico defeito mesmo é so ter 18º


Sim, para ponto a ponto.

Mas para distribuição, se for contar com esta antena integrada, vai precisar 20 nanos para fechar os 360º. Impraticável.
Estes suportes às vezes dão umas orientações sem saber a real situação do provedor.

----------


## Gustavinho

> amigostou com uma duvida... para fazer o ring nao havia de ter ums medidas corretas... ou posso fazer qualquer medida...
> acho que nao foto que foi aqui postada a distancia entre eles era muita mesmo...
> 
> alguem tem mais informação sobre isso


 
Cara pelo que estive vendo por aqui...estou montando um com 30 cm de comprimento de uma Nano a outra.

Pois acredito que naquele material do Fernando não passa disso também.

flw

----------


## tiagomes

> Cara pelo que estive vendo por aqui...estou montando um com 30 cm de comprimento de uma Nano a outra.
> 
> Pois acredito que naquele material do Fernando não passa disso também.
> 
> flw


Esse 30 cm é de costas uma para a outra ou lateral???
Se for de costas qual a distancia lateral que deixas-te???

Obrigado

----------


## macsterhubner

mudando um pouco o rumo da conversa, eu trabalho em um provedor de internet, e atualmente colocamos 2 nano2 em uma de nossas torres, só que em determinados clientes o delay ficou muito alto, o nano está configurado como ap bridge. Axo que isso poderia ser pelo fato de o cliente estar fora do angulo de abertura do nano mas a força do sinal no cliente está excelente, o que me deixou com duvida quanto a isso. E os nanos tem no máximo 8 clientes on-line. Alguem tem ideia do que pode ser. E mais uma coisa quantos clientes on-line ele suporta, ele é bom para ser utilizado como AP para clientes, ou seria melhor uma Router Board. Obs.: também tentamos colocar um Nano com sua antena integrada como ponto a ponto para salvar um cliente que estava com a conexão ruim porém o que aconteceu foi que a conexão piorou, então colocamos ele com uma antena externa e a conexão ficou 100%, será que o ideal é utiliza-lo com antena externa para essa finalidade AP BRIDGE.

----------


## maxwfc

> mudando um pouco o rumo da conversa, eu trabalho em um provedor de internet, e atualmente colocamos 2 nano2 em uma de nossas torres, só que em determinados clientes o delay ficou muito alto, o nano está configurado como ap bridge. Axo que isso poderia ser pelo fato de o cliente estar fora do angulo de abertura do nano mas a força do sinal no cliente está excelente, o que me deixou com duvida quanto a isso. E os nanos tem no máximo 8 clientes on-line. Alguem tem ideia do que pode ser. E mais uma coisa quantos clientes on-line ele suporta, ele é bom para ser utilizado como AP para clientes, ou seria melhor uma Router Board. Obs.: também tentamos colocar um Nano com sua antena integrada como ponto a ponto para salvar um cliente que estava com a conexão ruim porém o que aconteceu foi que a conexão piorou, então colocamos ele com uma antena externa e a conexão ficou 100%, será que o ideal é utiliza-lo com antena externa para essa finalidade AP BRIDGE.


Ola, amigo qual a distancia do servidor para este cliente que esta conectado com o delay alto, dependendo vc pode até abaixar a potencia da NANO, caso este cliente esteja muito perto, em pendurar clientes na nano uns 16 vai bem isto dependendo da sua conexão, hoje as minhas nanos estão sendo controladas no Mikrotik num pc-ap, meu sem dores de cabeça....!!

----------


## stevens144

alguem ja viu ns2 com antena parabola? e pelo que eu vi ele nem é conectado na antena ela funciona apenas como um defletor de sinal se eu nao me engano... queria saber se alguem ja usou seria uma boa pra enlaces de longa distancia

----------


## telworld

> mudando um pouco o rumo da conversa, eu trabalho em um provedor de internet, e atualmente colocamos 2 nano2 em uma de nossas torres, só que em determinados clientes o delay ficou muito alto, o nano está configurado como ap bridge. Axo que isso poderia ser pelo fato de o cliente estar fora do angulo de abertura do nano mas a força do sinal no cliente está excelente, o que me deixou com duvida quanto a isso. E os nanos tem no máximo 8 clientes on-line. Alguem tem ideia do que pode ser. E mais uma coisa quantos clientes on-line ele suporta, ele é bom para ser utilizado como AP para clientes, ou seria melhor uma Router Board. Obs.: também tentamos colocar um Nano com sua antena integrada como ponto a ponto para salvar um cliente que estava com a conexão ruim porém o que aconteceu foi que a conexão piorou, então colocamos ele com uma antena externa e a conexão ficou 100%, será que o ideal é utiliza-lo com antena externa para essa finalidade AP BRIDGE.


Olha amigo atualiza o firmware dele que pode resolver esse problema 

[Vendo] Nano station2 e Nano5

----------


## vagnerricardo

> AS NANO2 que eu comprei veio da Flytec, só que eles não dão garantia das antenas...
> Valeu.


mas como voce comprou lá? liguei pra uma atendente de lá e conversei com ela, ela disse que não envia nada para o brasil, sendo e ainda me mandou um site chamado:
www.comprasparaguai.com.br fiquei na mesma, sem saber como comprar, e eu não conheco nenhum atravessador..

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

Stevens, ja testei sim com parabola e com grade , porem tem que acertar a distancia dele pra parabola, em torno de 25cm a 30cm é o ideal.
vc coloca ele virado pra parabola ou grade,em um suporte reto , na parte de baixo da mesma.
exemplo, pega uma antena de grade poe ela em vertical(de pé) e coloca o nano contra a grade. fica show o sinal.
Abraço.

----------


## Gustavinho

> mas como voce comprou lá? liguei pra uma atendente de lá e conversei com ela, ela disse que não envia nada para o brasil, sendo e ainda me mandou um site chamado:
> www.comprasparaguai.com.br fiquei na mesma, sem saber como comprar, e eu não conheco nenhum atravessador..


 
Cara eu sempre peço pros caras trazerem pra mim....tanto da flytec como da Icompy.

Nunca tive problemas....

voce tem que alguem que forneça pra lojas de sua regiao...o pessoal cobra em media 40% em cima do valor dela pra trazer.

----------


## telworld

Olha pessoal tenho esses equipamentos abaixo.
se voces quiserem o produto que estão falando passe que eu consigo

[Vendo] Nano station2 e Nano5

----------


## vagnerricardo

> Cara eu sempre peço pros caras trazerem pra mim....tanto da flytec como da Icompy.
> 
> Nunca tive problemas....
> 
> voce tem que alguem que forneça pra lojas de sua regiao...o pessoal cobra em media 40% em cima do valor dela pra trazer.


 
pois é mas com 40% fica a 215, cada, a ideia era conseguir trazer a menos de 180, cada, eu fui pra ponta do lapis e vi que usar grade não vale a pena, o custo do material final pra mim tava ficando em torno de 212 usando grade e caixa hermetica, usando o nano fica em 218, mas se eu conseguir trazer de lá de fora por até U$$95, fica por menos de 190, e fica bom e consigo ganhar o mesmo e com um preço mais agressivo que minha maior concorrente e mais violenta, a unetvalle. =/

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> pois é mas com 40% fica a 215, cada, a ideia era conseguir trazer a menos de 180, cada, eu fui pra ponta do lapis e vi que usar grade não vale a pena, o custo do material final pra mim tava ficando em torno de 212 usando grade e caixa hermetica, usando o nano fica em 218, mas se eu conseguir trazer de lá de fora por até U$$95, fica por menos de 190, e fica bom e consigo ganhar o mesmo e com um preço mais agressivo que minha maior concorrente e mais violenta, a unetvalle. =/


 
Acho que agora é a hora certa pra quem quer comprar no py ....ontem falei com um amigo e as lojas tão cotando a R$ 2,00 redondo.....com essa diferença vc pega um onibus de sacoleiro e vai buscar la U$ 95,00 = R$ 190,00 compensa.

----------


## vagnerricardo

> Acho que agora é a hora certa pra quem quer comprar no py ....ontem falei com um amigo e as lojas tão cotando a R$ 2,00 redondo.....com essa diferença vc pega um onibus de sacoleiro e vai buscar la U$ 95,00 = R$ 190,00 compensa.


tá doido! tão parando tudo que vai pro PY se eu for vai ser menos um provedor no brasil e detalhe, pretinho e no paraguay, vao achar que eu sou refugiado huaheuae melhor arranjar um bu...digo atravessador..

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Que .......to falando PARAGUAY vou pra la praticamente de 2 em 2 meses e nunca tive problemas.....é que tem que saber ir e comprar pincipalmente. ta com medo de passar onde? na ponte da amizade? Vai pelo rio.

----------


## 1929

> Que .......to falando PARAGUAY vou pra la praticamente de 2 em 2 meses e nunca tive problemas.....é que tem que saber ir e comprar pincipalmente. ta com medo de passar onde? na ponte da amizade? Vai pelo rio.



Putz! Pelo rio? Complicado. Só se aproveitar para pescar algum surubim, hehehe

----------


## TechMaycon

galera sou novo aqui, comecei a ler o post na primeira pagina e tal fui seguindo, enfim, to montando um provedor aqui no Pará, vou usar NS2 com o MK, só nao comprei ainda os equipamentos, queria saber se alguem aqui vende, se vender, posta ai os valores ou entra em contato...

meu msn é ---> [email protected] <---

e outra coisa, ta show de bola viu galera, tirei varias duvidas só lendo, PARABENS....

----------


## Camila90

O Nano Station, tanto o 2 como o 5, geram muita satisfação mesmo.
Podem até ser mais caros, mas raramente dão algum tipo de problema.
 :Smile:

----------


## jeffersonlima

Pessoal estou com um nano2, usando como setorial e ta acontecendo o seguinte problema, os clientes se conectam nela , permanecem conectadoss, mas não pingam pra propia nano, e nem conseguem se conectar via pppoe, alguem sabe de uma solução

----------


## aka2005

Q vc usa? ta usando autenticaçao?? criptografia? ele ta em Bridge?? o cliente nao vai pinga o nano se nao tive na mesma faixa, ou autentica no servidor.

----------


## jeffersonlima

A nano está sem filtro de mac, eu estou com a faixa de ip tudo certinho, inclusive a mesma está em bridge eu uso autenticação pppoe no meu servidor , mais não estabece, so fika no 678, mesmo o sistema mostrando que está conectado com a nano

----------


## aka2005

1 -O servidor pinga o NANO??
2 - O cliente conecta no nano, se ve ele conectado?
3 - o cliente nao pinga o nano??
4 - o cliente nao pinga nem o servidor??

Eu acredito q seja a opçao 1... o problema.

----------


## jeffersonlima

1 -Sim
2 - Sim
3 - Não
4 - Não

----------


## aka2005

O nano é novo??? ele tando em Bridge, e com o ip la, ele tem q pinga, se coloco mascara /30??? ai nao vai mesmo, o ping. mas o pppoe deveria... ele ta como bridge, e AP Station? isso?

----------


## jeffersonlima

Nano novinho, esta em bridge mascara 255.255.255.0 ip tudo ok está como ap station, inclusite tem um cliente ou outro que consegue funcionarr, mais maioria e problema, jah atualizei milhoes firmeweres e perciste

----------


## aka2005

Puts, entao tem clientes q consegue funga pow,,, entao, se ja viu se nao é sinal?? desses q nao funciona??

----------


## jeffersonlima

o cara ki funcionou tava com -65dBm
o cara que não Funciona ta Com -43 dBm, o sinal do que não funciona ta 10 vezes melhorrr

investi em 10 nanos e ta tudo assim!

cara tenho uma outra duvidazinha, os modos de antena do nano, são horizontal, vertical adptive e external, eu trabalho em polarização vertical, masi pintou a curiosidade esse adptive e um misto das duas ?

----------


## aka2005

Horizontal é antena nessa polaridade,
Vertical, é como vc deve deixar seus nanos, pros clientes conectarem...
External, é quando vc utiliza uma atena externa nakele pig-tail q tem nele..
Adaptive, é um adaptador q se coloca nele... soldando parece, ainda to esperando resposta da UBNT, pra ve essa opçao, aki uso nas bases quase todos nanos... tudo nomal, vertical, e horizontal em alguns lugares.

----------


## jeffersonlima

cara eu n sei o que fazer não!, eu coloquei um nano usando a saida SMA da antena externa, ai o pessoal funcionou legal, tenho outro pop que não sei que milagre funcionou tb, agora essas 3 nanos ta me dando uma dor de cabeça disgramadaa!

----------


## aka2005

Entao cara, esses nanos tao em Vertical?? ou tem antena externa, se ta usando Omni??

----------


## jeffersonlima

esses problematicas tão em vertical

----------


## aka2005

Teste Horizontal...

----------


## 1929

> A nano está sem filtro de mac, eu estou com a faixa de ip tudo certinho, inclusive a mesma está em bridge eu uso autenticação pppoe no meu servidor , mais não estabece, so fika no 678, mesmo o sistema mostrando que está conectado com a nano


Jefferson, eu não entendi o que voce quiz dizer com "só fica no 678".

Mas eu posso relatar o que aconteceu com um dos Nano2 que tenho aqui. A rede estava para determinado setor, no canal 6, para ficar longe do canal para outro setor.
E fazendo WDS com um ponto distante.
Só que para entrar neste nano distante éra um parto.
Nem mesmo com cabo de rede havia momentos que não entrava.
Daí, depois de dias sofrendo, resolvi trocar de canal, subi para o 10 e tudo se normalizou na hora. O gozado é que só esta unidade do Nano que fez isso. O outro que fazia wds com ele, eu entrava na hora.
E apesar de eu não conseguir entrar no firmware dele, conseguia navegar na net, conectando nele.

----------


## jeffersonlima

so 678 no sentido de que os clientes ki estão nela não connectam o pppoe e não pingam pra mesma

----------


## aka2005

O che, ja esperimento troca o nano, coloca outro?? ou o canal ai, pq vi muita gente falando desse tal canal 6, aki tenho varios e tao tudo OK, apesar q sempre uso o 8....

----------


## jeffersonlima

eu tenho uma nano no canal 1, da pal, tenho uma na 2 ki funciona legal usando a saida sma, tenho outra no 6 ki tb da pal, e tenho outra no 11 ki tb da merda! a unica ki funcionaa ta no canal 2 e usa a saida sma, as outras ki usam a antena integrada ta dando jegueee!

----------


## 1929

> O che, ja esperimento troca o nano, coloca outro?? ou o canal ai, pq vi muita gente falando desse tal canal 6, aki tenho varios e tao tudo OK, apesar q sempre uso o 8....


Até certo ponto fico contente de ouvir este comentário e o do Jefferson.
Pelo menos não foi só comigo. Então deve ter algum bug relacionado com atribuições de frequencias.

Eu troquei para o 10 e ficou beleza. Já faz um mês que está lá, redondinho.

Mas para uma Ubiquiti da vida, ísto é preocupante.

----------


## jeffersonlima

rpz estou pr aficar doido, investi em 12 nanos, so tem 4 funcionando, o resto tudo dando esse problema,o cliente conecta na nano, so ki não pinga p/ a mesma e nem pinga pra outros dispositivos da rede, jah configurei, re-configurei umas 10 vezes, jah atualizei todas as versões disponives de firmewere, e a dor de cabeça percisteeee

----------


## 1929

> rpz estou pr aficar doido, investi em 12 nanos, so tem 4 funcionando, o resto tudo dando esse problema,o cliente conecta na nano, so ki não pinga p/ a mesma e nem pinga pra outros dispositivos da rede, jah configurei, re-configurei umas 10 vezes, jah atualizei todas as versões disponives de firmewere, e a dor de cabeça percisteeee


Experimentou usar outro canal?
De quem tu comprou estes Nanos? Já pediu suporte?

----------


## aka2005

E fora os canais, ainda tem a porcaria do CHIP q queima, tenho alguns aki q quando ocorre raios ou energia exceciva. ele queima a Lan, ai so trocando a peça aff... descobri a peça é o KENDIN KSZ8721B, to com 7 agora pra arruma....

----------


## stevens144

Não gostei do throughtput do NS2 e nem a imunidade a ruido... 
ack timeout tbm só funciona legal se fixar a 150% do valor normal.... 
em locais com mta interfencia 2.4 o throughtput fica horrivel mesmo com sinal excelente só consegui 2mb... 
na bancada consegui 15mb mas quando joguei na torre nao adiantou... 

E tentei todos tipos de configuracoes possiveis inclusive as recomendadas pelos tecnicos da ubitiqui. eles mesmo me recomendarao utilizar o ns5. Visto que nada funcionou pra aumentar o throughtput e a latencia.

----------


## stevens144

no final consegui throughput de 2mb e latencia <=10ms isso em um link ptp

----------


## 1929

> no final consegui throughput de 2mb e latencia <=10ms isso em um link ptp



Willians, isso está mesmo muito estranho.

Tenho 2 a 3 ms pingando nos clientes. E througput entre 18 e 25 mbps. ACK deixei em auto.
Testou com outro par de nano para conferir?
Eu tenho 6 instalados e todos se comportam igual.

----------


## Gustavinho

> Não gostei do throughtput do NS2 e nem a imunidade a ruido... 
> ack timeout tbm só funciona legal se fixar a 150% do valor normal.... 
> em locais com mta interfencia 2.4 o throughtput fica horrivel mesmo com sinal excelente só consegui 2mb... 
> na bancada consegui 15mb mas quando joguei na torre nao adiantou... 
> 
> E tentei todos tipos de configuracoes possiveis inclusive as recomendadas pelos tecnicos da ubitiqui. eles mesmo me recomendarao utilizar o ns5. Visto que nada funcionou pra aumentar o throughtput e a latencia.


 
Nossa que estranho cara....bom aqui em banda *B* consegui passar um troughput bacana até

*Distancia: 3.7 KM*

----------


## aka2005

Aki tbm tanto em PTP, como POP, utilizo eles, o Ns2, e Ns5 e todos sao bons... o ruim mesmo ainda é o problema de queimarem facil. e olha q interferencia aki é o q nao falta...
Esse mesmo é um cliente, ns2, com 11 km d distancia. um fazendo ainda roteamento...

Sem deixar d mencionar, q NANO com NANO num PTP, é excelente, tenho uns aki fazendo milagres de visada, coisa q Ovislink e Bandeija nao deram conta.

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

Dae Aka2005,
Entao, vc esta usando como ae nesses 11km??? WDS e station>?
daria pra postar as config das duas pontas?
to com problema aqui pra fechar um enlace de 10,9km visada 80%...
dois nanos ns5.
se der pra fazer essa mao te agradeço.

----------


## aka2005

Ponta A - ta como AP WDS - com controle de MAC no access list.
Ponta B - ta como Station WDS - e em Network, coloquei como Route, aki utilizo PPPoE pra autentica, ai so fechei eles... ve o Pint. so fiz um erro, esse enlace d 11km, coloquei Nano Station5.

----------


## stevens144

> Aki tbm tanto em PTP, como POP, utilizo eles, o Ns2, e Ns5 e todos sao bons... o ruim mesmo ainda é o problema de queimarem facil. e olha q interferencia aki é o q nao falta...
> Esse mesmo é um cliente, ns2, com 11 km d distancia. um fazendo ainda roteamento...
> 
> Sem deixar d mencionar, q NANO com NANO num PTP, é excelente, tenho uns aki fazendo milagres de visada, coisa q Ovislink e Bandeija nao deram conta.



consegui esse trgput num enlace de 800m... é lamentavel... mas ouvi falar que o ns é melhor em distancias maiores...

----------


## stevens144

> Willians, isso está mesmo muito estranho.
> 
> Tenho 2 a 3 ms pingando nos clientes. E througput entre 18 e 25 mbps. ACK deixei em auto.
> Testou com outro par de nano para conferir?
> Eu tenho 6 instalados e todos se comportam igual.


Pois é amigo... aqui eu nao tinha outro par para testar... mas na bancada consegui um trgput bom e latencia excelente... mas no enlace de 800m n ficou bom... abaixei potencia mudei algoritmo rate... se eu fixar o tx-rate ai ele nem pinga mais... mto estranho... atualizei a versao do firmware... ai somente fazendo assim consegui um bom trgput... rate-algorithm EWMA ack = 150% do valor da distancia real e desativa report.

* e deixa o tx-rate em alto modo b/g

----------


## leandrolopeswifi

valeu brother!!!
abraço.

----------


## Gustavinho

> Pois é amigo... aqui eu nao tinha outro par para testar... mas na bancada consegui um trgput bom e latencia excelente... mas no enlace de 800m n ficou bom... abaixei potencia mudei algoritmo rate... se eu fixar o tx-rate ai ele nem pinga mais... mto estranho... atualizei a versao do firmware... ai somente fazendo assim consegui um bom trgput... rate-algorithm EWMA ack = 150% do valor da distancia real e desativa report.
> 
> * e deixa o tx-rate em alto modo b/g


Stevens testa alternando os canais....aqui tmbm tava com problema em distancias proximas...

Eu baixei uma firmware que aumentos coisa de 2mbps o trough só de ter trocado ela.

A versão que peguei é a: NS2.ar2316.v3.4-rc.4351.090504.2146

----------


## givaldooliveira

Ola galera estou iniciando com uma nanostation2 e depois de muito batalhar consegui configurar, consegui tambem fazer controle de banda com ela no proprio aparelho,espero que não me decepcione.

----------


## jeffersonlima

rpz, eu tou usando nano aki em alguns pop's e não gostei, ta me apresentando muito problema

----------


## rogeriosims

> rpz, eu tou usando nano aki em alguns pop's e não gostei, ta me apresentando muito problema


Quais são os problemas??

----------


## jeffersonlima

raramente eu consigo conectar na nano, eu sendo cliente e ela sendo ap, isso em 2.4, quadno conecta não pingo não faço nadaaa, configuraçoes udo certinho em bridge.. eu com a mesma faixa de ip etc etc, naõ ta me trazendo bons resultados

----------


## rogeriosims

> raramente eu consigo conectar na nano, eu sendo cliente e ela sendo ap, isso em 2.4, quadno conecta não pingo não faço nadaaa, configuraçoes udo certinho em bridge.. eu com a mesma faixa de ip etc etc, naõ ta me trazendo bons resultados


Você está conectando por qual interface? wireless ou Eth? Muitos clientes conectados?

----------


## Não Registrado

> raramente eu consigo conectar na nano, eu sendo cliente e ela sendo ap, isso em 2.4, quadno conecta não pingo não faço nadaaa, configuraçoes udo certinho em bridge.. eu com a mesma faixa de ip etc etc, naõ ta me trazendo bons resultados


Bom dia 
Jeffersonlima

caso seu nanostation2 não estiver te satisfazendo com sua necessidade e se quizer desfazer dele pode me enviar um e-mail pois tenho interesse em ficar com seu equipamento desde que ele esteja em prefeitas condições, informo isso pois minha rede é toda em nano e melhorou muito o desempenho de sinal para meus clientes, qualquer coisa me comunique, [email protected]

----------


## 1929

Como está o CCQ? ìsto pode dar problemas de conexão também.

Com valores baixos de 5 a 10% é complicado. O ideal é chegar acima de 80%

----------


## Celio1Gangsta

> E fora os canais, ainda tem a porcaria do CHIP q queima, tenho alguns aki q quando ocorre raios ou energia exceciva. ele queima a Lan, ai so trocando a peça aff... descobri a peça é o KENDIN KSZ8721B, to com 7 agora pra arruma....


 



Amigo tenho o mesmo poblema com a lan que fica queimando direo aquija perdi 4  :Frown:  não sei mais oque faser com isso hihihi

----------


## Celio1Gangsta

Poxa O meus nanos tambem estão queimando a lan e agora oque eu faço  :Frown:  uma foguera ou imito a antena dele e coloco em um outro AP  :Smile:

----------


## stevens144

nano é complicado fui montar um link de 800m me decepcionei, so passou 2mb e olha q já tentei de td,... mas ta tranquilo pq so precisa de 1mb mais ou menos nakela regiao

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Poxa O meus nanos tambem estão queimando a lan e agora oque eu faço  uma foguera ou imito a antena dele e coloco em um outro AP


aqui mesmo no forum, foi dito que a porta fica queimando devido a instabilidade da energia...
e foi recomendado liga-los em um establizador ou ate mesmo em um no-break

bom, nao sei se realmente eh verdade...
mas em breve poderei dizer... comprei 2 ns5 e 1 ns2
ja testei eles nas mais variadas configuracoes.... (station, wds, ap, roteador, bridge, etc e tal)... comunicacao: nsXns, nsXaprouter
ate agora, achei ele mto bom... uma interface bem facil de se configurar...

em velocidades, no ns2 com o aprouter, consegui 6,2mb (tx/rx)
no ns5 com ns5... achei q deu pouco... o maximo foi 9,59 tx e 9,51 rx
porem, a distancia de uma para a outra nao passou de 10m.. acho q se deva a isso a velocidade.

agora, vem os testes em campo, vamos ver qual a banda que vou conseguir...
distancia de 700m inicialmente... depois, teste com distancia de 1,5km

----------


## 1929

> nano é complicado fui montar um link de 800m me decepcionei, so passou 2mb e olha q já tentei de td,... mas ta tranquilo pq so precisa de 1mb mais ou menos nakela regiao


Alguma coisa não esta certo. Pois nesta distância tinha que encher o peito.

Tem visada entre eles? Como está o CCQ? Se tiver com valor baixo, é sintoma de perda de pacotes.
Quando dbm de sinal dá na leitura do site survey? Nesta distância deveria dar cerca de -45dbm. É o que dá para mim.

SE passou só 2 mega não vai te resolver, pois vai dar muita latencia. 

Agora como disso o outro companheiro, em 5.8 não consegui mais que 9 mega. E sinal em -68 a -73 dbm com as antenas integradas e Nano se enxergando. Vou experimentar colocar uma de disco numa das pontas para ver.
Diz o datasheet que a antena do Nano5 é de 14 dbi mas deu menos rendimento que as integradas do Nano2.

----------


## Celio1Gangsta

Ola amigos alguem ai ja acho um lugar onde arumar a saida lan do nano ou onde comprar o kendin ksz8721b obrigado a todos Abraços.

----------


## Gustavinho

> Ola amigos alguem ai ja acho um lugar onde arumar a saida lan do nano ou onde comprar o kendin ksz8721b obrigado a todos Abraços.


www.flytec.com.py

la tem amigo.


flw

----------


## 1929

> Ola amigos alguem ai ja acho um lugar onde arumar a saida lan do nano ou onde comprar o kendin ksz8721b obrigado a todos Abraços.


Para conserto:

www.mcosta.ind.br

----------


## Celio1Gangsta

> www.flytec.com.py
> 
> la tem amigo.
> 
> 
> flw


como faço o pedido ?

----------


## TechMaycon

> como faço o pedido ?


Amigo, não tem como comprar da flytec aqui do Brasil, eles nao entregam aqui, vc tem q ir ao Paraguay ou arrumar alguem que vá pra lá...

falou irmão

----------


## MaxAdriano

> Ola amigos alguem ai ja acho um lugar onde arumar a saida lan do nano ou onde comprar o kendin ksz8721b obrigado a todos Abraços.


colega eu consigo o kendin, pode me enviar MP...

----------


## Celio1Gangsta

:Smile: 


> colega eu consigo o kendin, pode me enviar MP...


 Ola amigo como faço para entrar em contato com voce para comprar o kendin 
e oque é mp abraço fico no aguarde :Smile:

----------


## MaxAdriano

> Ola amigo como faço para entrar em contato com voce para comprar o kendin 
> e oque é mp abraço fico no aguarde


MP é mensagem privada hehehe, te enviei meu e-mail por MP..

----------


## Celio1Gangsta

:Damnmate:

----------


## MuriloCola

Boa Noite A Todos!

Conforme suas conversa gostaria de saber como funciona esta nano5 5.8, porque presciso fazer um ponto a ponto de 3km e parece que ela atende bem...

----------


## maxwfc

E ai blza, cara elas atendem ótimamente, tenho um PTP com nano2 há 4KM de distancia perfeito.

----------


## davijhon

olah boa madrugada amigos! rsrsr eu trabalho com nanos tambem, e nao encontrei melhor aparelinho ainda! ele elem de ser extremamente confiaveis nao custao tao caro! "custo beneficio". 
e para os visitantes que tem duvidas sobre o nanostation2 ou 5 eles trabalham com otimo desempenho e confiabilidade! ja consigui link de 8km com 79% sinal! eu fiquei bobo mas consegui.

tenho um provedor aqui na minha cidade tambem, porem quero colocar ele funcionando atraves do MIKROTIK mas nao o conheço muito bem! ja pesquisei muito na web sobre! mas nao foi bem esclarecedor! os amigos que pudesse me ajudar eu ficaria muito grato! "( [email protected] )"

ja agradeço os amigos que vem e ajudao o proximo! obrigado!!!

----------


## Rudiney

[QUOTE=maxwfc;394499]


> Voce esta usando as NS2 sem MK? então como vc faz controle de banda?
> Voce comentou sobre sinal... então pergunto: quantos clientes voce atende com cada NS2 é que banda tem os clientes?
> 
> Abraço.
> 
> 
> Tenho um ring de 6 nanos trabalhando há mais de 2anos sem parar, já passei por raios e tempestades... trabalhei com os Nanos há um 1 ano com controle de banda por edimax 7209 (isso mesmo), liguei um edimax 7209(aprouter para controle de Qos) para cada 2 Nanos, e estou aqui, 100 clientes nas 6 nanos.... Estou sofrendo ultimamente, Nano2 aguenta até 14, 15 clientes cadastrados, após isto começa a ferver... Tiro agua deles.... Nosso amigo em cima é muito novo em Nanos ainda.. vc não viu nada do eles são capazes ainda..... (não queira comparar com cartões e mikrokit) mas em rádio transmissor esse é o cara.. com antena de 10db ele faz milagre......
> 
> Um abraço
> ...

----------


## Rudiney

[QUOTE=Rudiney;499566]E esqueça este negócio de canal automático ou polarização (adaptative) vai ser um caos !!!

----------


## maxwfc

Querido veterano em (radinhos) 
para mim os edimax só servem para clientes e não para gerenciamento de clientes, as nanos são ótimas antenas sem duvida, enlaces de longas distancias com otima qualidade ainda mais com as M2 e M5, mas gerenciamento de clientes só com com MK, pois gosto não se discute.

----------


## Rudiney

> Querido veterano em (radinhos) 
> para mim os edimax só servem para clientes e não para gerenciamento de clientes, as nanos são ótimas antenas sem duvida, enlaces de longas distancias com otima qualidade ainda mais com as M2 e M5, mas gerenciamento de clientes só com com MK, pois gosto não se discute.


Querido Filosofo iniciante.... 

Também concordo com vc,

----------


## tmelooliveira

ehehehe... quanta educação....ehehehe
Gerenciamento MK.. mas os ubiquiti estão entrando pra valer na parte de hardware!

----------


## Rudiney

> ehehehe... quanta educação....ehehehe
> Gerenciamento MK.. mas os ubiquiti estão entrando pra valer na parte de hardware!


É verdade, vc entendeu o tópico não é ? é que tem uns adolescentes que não é mole não !!! 

Participe sempre com a gente !!!

----------


## maxwfc

> ehehehe... quanta educação....ehehehe
> Gerenciamento MK.. mas os ubiquiti estão entrando pra valer na parte de hardware!


Concordo com você Tmelooliveira.
Com a tecnologia da ubiquiti hj temos grandes recursos, em quanto muitos tacavam o pau nas NANOS que queimava a porta LAN eu estava abrindo este post, relatando a experiencia de montar um ring com nanos em 2008; cuja as nanos estão até hoje em perfeito funcionamento, é um ótimo casamento de NANOS e Mikrotik.

----------


## Rudiney

> Concordo com você Tmelooliveira.
> Com a tecnologia da ubiquiti hj temos grandes recursos, em quanto muitos tacavam o pau nas NANOS que queimava a porta LAN eu estava abrindo este post, relatando a experiencia de montar um ring com nanos em 2008; cuja as nanos estão até hoje em perfeito funcionamento, é um ótimo casamento de NANOS e Mikrotik.


Concordo com vc também, acho que vc deve ser um Deus da ubiquiti ou "paus nas NANOS" ou parecido...

----------


## maxwfc

Opa obrigado pelo elogio se vc me considera um adolescente então eu acho que ta na hora de você se aposentar!!!! Veio. 


> É verdade, vc entendeu o tópico não é ? é que tem uns adolescentes que não é mole não !!! 
> 
> Participe sempre com a gente !!!

----------


## Rudiney

> Opa obrigado pelo elogio se vc me considera um adolescente então eu acho que ta na hora de você se aposentar!!!! Veio.


Pela forma que vc se expresa, deve ser mesmo um adolesc., Um cara "véio" ou vivido seria mais humilde.... coloco vc no bolso em qualquer area na informatica e nem por isso tentei contar vantagens sobre isso sobre o topico. 
Estava apenas tentando compartilhar minha experiencia, não disse que era melhor ou pior, diferente de vc.... 

Tem que aprender muito ainda..... Veio. 

obs2: Não vou responder mais há este tópico, onde há ignorancia, há falta de conhecimento....

----------


## tmelooliveira

Ixi maria.. pessoal vamo baixa a bola ai.. ta ficando feio.. o topico é grande não tem o porque aumentar com frames...

Sucesso pra todos... (ps.: Tenho mais uns 500 nanos (entre 2 e 5) na minha rede.. queimou a lan de uns 5)..

Abraços...

----------


## filzek

Pessoal, 

A Mikrotik agora esta chamando a Ubiquiti pro pau, porque??? lançaram a linha RB711 (clone dos Nano M da vida) para realmente competir com as CPEs da ubiquiti diretamente, pela conversar que tivemos com um dos manda chuva da mikrotik, a linha RB711 esta nascendo do sonho final da ubiquiti de ter dispositivos SoC de alta performance e baixo custo, para voces terem uma idéia do que estou falando a CPE Mikrotik 5.8GHz com RB711 finalizada pela Krazer, vamos lançar ao preço down de R$ 200.00, olha que a Mikrotik esta chegando lá no TDMA também com a versão ROS 5.x, assim, temos 3 empresas na luta, Ubiquiti, Mikrotik e Krazer.

Quem desejar fazer o pedido da CPE Krazer MK basta entrar na fila, porque a entrega vai ser a partir de 15 de novembro, preço de R$ 200.00 com antena de 18dBi MIMO e R$ 239.90 com antena de 20dBi cross polarity.

Bom, isso é estimativa pessoal, na proxima segunda ja teremos a certeza desse novo sistema.

Erick

----------


## 1929

> Pessoal, 
> 
> A Mikrotik agora esta chamando a Ubiquiti pro pau, porque??? lançaram a linha RB711 (clone dos Nano M da vida) para realmente competir com as CPEs da ubiquiti diretamente, pela conversar que tivemos com um dos manda chuva da mikrotik, a linha RB711 esta nascendo do sonho final da ubiquiti de ter dispositivos SoC de alta performance e baixo custo, para voces terem uma idéia do que estou falando a CPE Mikrotik 5.8GHz com RB711 finalizada pela Krazer, vamos lançar ao preço down de R$ 200.00, olha que a Mikrotik esta chegando lá no TDMA também com a versão ROS 5.x, assim, temos 3 empresas na luta, Ubiquiti, Mikrotik e Krazer.
> 
> Quem desejar fazer o pedido da CPE Krazer MK basta entrar na fila, porque a entrega vai ser a partir de 15 de novembro, preço de R$ 200.00 com antena de 18dBi MIMO e R$ 239.90 com antena de 20dBi cross polarity.
> 
> Bom, isso é estimativa pessoal, na proxima segunda ja teremos a certeza desse novo sistema.
> 
> Erick


Boa notícia.
Erick, vai ser com a de 32 ou de 64 de RAM?

E como está a documentação de homologação. Já foi encaminhada?

----------


## arllenphilipe

Bom a nanostation2 tem sim um controle de banda, mas não la essas coisa, so que você determina uma velocidade para todos em geral que conectão a NS2.

----------


## nonoque

> Pessoal, 
> 
> A Mikrotik agora esta chamando a Ubiquiti pro pau, porque??? lançaram a linha RB711 (clone dos Nano M da vida) para realmente competir com as CPEs da ubiquiti diretamente, pela conversar que tivemos com um dos manda chuva da mikrotik, a linha RB711 esta nascendo do sonho final da ubiquiti de ter dispositivos SoC de alta performance e baixo custo, para voces terem uma idéia do que estou falando a CPE Mikrotik 5.8GHz com RB711 finalizada pela Krazer, vamos lançar ao preço down de R$ 200.00, olha que a Mikrotik esta chegando lá no TDMA também com a versão ROS 5.x, assim, temos 3 empresas na luta, Ubiquiti, Mikrotik e Krazer.
> 
> Quem desejar fazer o pedido da CPE Krazer MK basta entrar na fila, porque a entrega vai ser a partir de 15 de novembro, preço de R$ 200.00 com antena de 18dBi MIMO e R$ 239.90 com antena de 20dBi cross polarity.
> 
> Bom, isso é estimativa pessoal, na proxima segunda ja teremos a certeza desse novo sistema.
> 
> Erick


Não vejo a hora disso acontecer. Concorrência é ótimo pra gente!!!

----------

